# Destiny 2 - Mitspieler gesucht



## Nordwind2000 (12. Februar 2018)

Servus,

suche noch 4 - 5 Mitspieler für Destiny 2.

Clan und TS vorhanden.
Ziel sind vorrangig RAIDS und Strikes.

Bei Interesse, einfach melden...

MfG 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aerni (12. Februar 2018)

spielt das überhaupt noch wer? hätte ja so bock aber wenn ich höre das man 3 chars hochziehen muss um seinen score zu pushen, ne danke. und so viel negativ reviews hab ich selten für nen spiel gesehen.


----------



## hazelol (12. Februar 2018)

muss man nicht, wenn man natürlich so schnell wie möglich max powerlevel erreichen möchte, dann brauch man 3 chars ja. ansonsten gibt es halt nicht viel zu tun. hab relativ schnell, eig alles innerhalb 1-2 wochen geschafft, dann gab es nur noch pvp was interessant war, aber auch das ist einfach nur ein teamshoot shitfest was kein spaß macht. das dlc werd ich mir noch anschauen wenn dann keine änderungen kommen wars das. 

es nervt einfach wenn man down geht nachdem man 3 headshots gemacht hat, nur weil der gegner 3x dein body hittet und sein made auch noch 2x random trifft bevor du deinen 4 shot raus bekommst.


----------



## Nordwind2000 (12. Februar 2018)

Ich und mein Clan-Mitglied spielen es recht aktiv und es macht uns, jedenfalls, Spaß.

Der DLC mit Osiris, wenn gemeint, ist recht gut.

Aller Anfang ist schwer und ich denke und hoffe das es nicht so schnell wieder verschwindet.

Aber warten wir mal ab.

Es geht ja hier auch nicht, um das Spiel an sich, sondern um Leute die es mit anderen spielen wollen.

Für Kritik bitte einen anderen Thread nutzen... Danke [emoji111]️

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordwind2000 (12. Februar 2018)

Aerni schrieb:


> spielt das überhaupt noch wer? hätte ja so bock aber wenn ich höre das man 3 chars hochziehen muss um seinen score zu pushen, ne danke. und so viel negativ reviews hab ich selten für nen spiel gesehen.


Ist doch bei Ark, mehr oder weniger, das Gleiche...

Destiny 2 hat viele Elemente verbaut und wahrscheinlich bedarf es noch ein paar Patches und DLCs, bis es so läuft, oder auch nicht, wie es gedacht ist. [emoji848][emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pphs (12. Februar 2018)

das spiel ist tot - zurecht.


----------



## Aerni (12. Februar 2018)

ich glaubs auch. ich hatte auch 800h+ in The Division, und es ist auch tot. Destiny war meine grosse hoffnung, aber ne ich glaub ich lass es.


----------



## Nordwind2000 (12. Februar 2018)

Gibt's denn hier nur Nörgler?

[emoji849][emoji53]

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aerni (12. Februar 2018)

Nordwind2000 schrieb:


> Gibt's denn hier nur Nörgler?
> 
> [emoji849][emoji53]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk



ich hab mir the division auch 800h schön geredet, weil wir nen 4er team waren etc. aber irgendwann sieht man halt ein das das spiel tot ist und es einfach nur grind für nichts ist. vielleicht kommt eure erleuchtung auch noch. falls nicht viel spass weiterhin.


----------



## Nordwind2000 (12. Februar 2018)

Ark ist irgendwann auch nur farmen, taimen und ewiges Gebrüte.

Trotzdem spiele ich es...

Aber vielleicht, Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, gibt's ja ne Wende... 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pinhead (12. Februar 2018)

Hallo.

Mir gefällt das Spiel.Es macht mir Spass auch mal einfach so durch die Gegend zu schangeln und die Gegner zu ärgern.Und nennt mir ein Spiel dieser Art,das nach einer bestimmten Zeit nicht seinen Reiz verliert.
Gruss


----------



## Aerni (12. Februar 2018)

Pinhead schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Mir gefällt das Spiel.Es macht mir Spass auch mal einfach so durch die Gegend zu schangeln und die Gegner zu ärgern.Und nennt mir ein Spiel dieser Art,das nach einer bestimmten Zeit nicht seinen Reiz verliert.
> Gruss



warframe, ganz einfach. selbes system. lootgrinder. aber du hast kontent für mehrere jahre. du hast immer was zutun, ob es waffen lvln ist oder warframes sammeln etc. und es kostet nicht nen arsch voll geld.


----------



## Nordwind2000 (12. Februar 2018)

Warframe?

Mal gucken...

@Pinhead

Zockst du allein? 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pinhead (14. Februar 2018)

Aerni schrieb:


> warframe, ganz einfach. selbes system. lootgrinder. aber du hast kontent für mehrere jahre. du hast immer was zutun, ob es waffen lvln ist oder warframes sammeln etc. und es kostet nicht nen arsch voll geld.



Hallo.

Nicht wirklich.Hab in Warframe 1500 Spielstunden und einen eigenen Clan.Ohne Clan hätte ich diese Stunden nicht.Waffen und Frames leveln sich ruck zuck.Das Einzige was das Spiel strecken kann,ist der launische Herr RNG.
Gruss


----------



## Chaeyzn (27. Februar 2018)

Lohnt sich Destiny 2 überhaupt noch?
Ich habe es mir gekauft, jedoch vor dem DLC aufgehört. Nach dem DLC-Release kann man den High-Level Content doch gar nicht mehr machen, sofern man das DLC nicht hat. Zumindest soll dadurch das Spiel gestorben sein, habe ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## kero81 (23. April 2018)

GIbts hier ein keinen Destiny 2 Sammelthread?! Spiele seit gestern, allerdings bis jetzt nur die Demo Version. Überlege es mir zu kaufen, würde aber noch gerne bisschen Feedback von euch hören. BTW hab ich auch n paar Hundert Stunden in Diablo 3, also bisschen resistent gegen Grinding bin ich schon.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. April 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> GIbts hier ein keinen Destiny 2 Sammelthread?! Spiele seit gestern, allerdings bis jetzt nur die Demo Version. Überlege es mir zu kaufen, würde aber noch gerne bisschen Feedback von euch hören. BTW hab ich auch n paar Hundert Stunden in Diablo 3, also bisschen resistent gegen Grinding bin ich schon.



Das Problem was ich bisher so gehört habe(habs nicht selbst gezockt) ist, dass man nach 2 Wochen einfach alles durch hat.

Für viele die ich kenne, ist das Spiel nach dem ersten Monat gestorben.


----------



## remember5 (2. November 2018)

Das Game wird zur Zeit verschenkt bis zum 18Nov. 
Destiny 2 fuer PC bis zum 18. November kostenlos auf Battle.net — Blizzard-Neuigkeiten
82GB zum runterladen werden mir angezeigt


----------



## geisi2 (23. November 2019)

Wer mag kann mich gerne anquatschen. Lauf gerne mit oder mach PVP
D2 Name: Geisi


----------



## BlackEdition82 (3. Februar 2020)

Moin zusammen,
Spiele auch Destiny 2, hab soweit alle DLC's.. Also wenn noch jemand zum Fun spielt ... Ingame: L3 SaKr1L3g


----------

